# Router compatible with NTL connection



## brodiebabe (19 Jun 2009)

I need to get a wirelesss router for my new NTL broadband connection.  I am currently connected by a cable to my laptop.

What type of router do I need to buy?  My old one only worked with a DSL connection.

Can anyone help?


----------



## chrisboy (19 Jun 2009)

linksys compact wireless-g broadband router wrt54gc


I bought this one of ebay, works a treat, and very cheap.. I'm ntl too.


----------



## brodiebabe (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the reply

Can I buy this in PC World?

NTL are soposed to be calling to me on Monday to fit a router - however, I sat and waited for them last Monday and they never showed. I then waited on Wednesday and they still didn't show!!!!  Obviously I am thinking it might be better if I just do it myself.


----------



## chrisboy (19 Jun 2009)

Pretty sure you can, plus any of the staff there could guide you. I got this one off ebay 2 years ago for 15 euro delivered, But i pc world they'll be a lot dearer..


----------



## brodiebabe (19 Jun 2009)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Complainer (29 Jun 2009)

Will I need a new wireless router for my NTL broadband, or can I use my existing Netopia DSL router? Would this connect to the NTL line, or to an NTL box?


----------



## chrisboy (29 Jun 2009)

Complainer said:


> Will I need a new wireless router for my NTL broadband, or can I use my existing Netopia DSL router? Would this connect to the NTL line, or to an NTL box?


 
If you're only getting ntl broadband now, just tell them you'll need a wireless router.. I know a couple of people who got them for free


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jun 2009)

brodiebabe said:


> I need to get a wirelesss router for my new NTL broadband connection. I am currently connected by a cable to my laptop.
> 
> What type of router do I need to buy? My old one only worked with a DSL connection.
> 
> Can anyone help?


 
Just a regular ethernet WiFi router.


----------



## Complainer (11 Nov 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Just a regular ethernet WiFi router.


Can I ask what may be a dumb question?

Does the router connect to the standard phone line (same as today) or is it connected to the TV cable in some way?


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Nov 2009)

Router connects to modem via Ethernet. Modem connects to tv cable using coax. 

I've heard they have a combined box now. But know nothing about it.


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2010)

Just to confirm that NTL do indeed havea combined box now (though their customer service line told me that they didn't, and their installation guide shows diagrams of seperate boxes). If you are nice to the installation engineer, you might get a wireless one for free!


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Mar 2010)

You get a wireless one for free if you order 15Mb broadband or faster: http://www.upc.ie/broadband/

Also, if you haven't yet signed up, you can currently get a  (T&C apply). 
However if, like me, you've already signed up and are just waiting to have the service installed, you get squat...


----------

